# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как часто вы думаете о суициде?

## brus-nika

Вы часто думаете о суициде? Со скольки лет начали думать?

----------


## Rum

Каждый день - это стиль моей жизни)
С 12-ти.

----------


## Unity

Наверное, лет этак с 7, когда вдруг случилось 'откровение': мир — это не сказка… Всё — неидеально… Изначальные вопросы мироздания — никому Здесь неважны…

----------


## brus-nika

Почти каждый день. Начала думать с 17, потом не думала. А с  19  почти каждый день думаю. 
Единственное, что отвлекает от дум этих - это чьи-то похороны, вот тогда я начинаю бояться смерти  своей в том числе, на чужих похоронах у меня ноги трясутся от страха  смерти вообще.
Но  иногда мечтаю о смерти. Когда говорила  кому-то об этом, мне говорили, что пора к психиатру. В мыслях о смерти чувствую себя одинокой поэтому.
Я часто думаю не о суициде, а о смерти вообще, и это как что-то интересное и успокаивающее, т.к. здесь уже все приелось, и надоело, и бесит.

----------


## zmejka

> Каждый день - это стиль моей жизни)
> С 12-ти.


 то же самое. Точь в точь.

----------


## .,.,

Каждый день практически думаю,редко когда нет таких мыслей. Даже наборчик готовила суицидальный,потом правда потеряла,теперь надо по новому собрать и всё-таки его использовать так как нет смысла в этой жизни(

----------


## Unity

Также постоянно...

----------


## Wismut

начал думать с 13
уже почти 5 лет
последний год каждый день

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

С  16 лет, когда я понял  что  далеко  отстал  в чём-то  от  своих  сверстников и мне за ними не угнаться.

С тех  пор не было  ни дня чтобы я не  думал о суициде.  Даже  в самые  радостные дни, перед сном  всё  равно прорывается  злоба, отчаяние, угнетённость.

----------


## Ранний

Что думать-то? Когда человек решается - он просто идёт и делает. И всё.

----------


## Kathrin

Каждый день.

----------


## никитаstar

С 14 лет.

----------


## DarkAngel

Постоянно,24 часа в сутки.Эти мысли никогда не покидают меня.

----------


## Элен

> Последние три месяца вообще не думаю о самоубийстве. Появилась девушка.  Жизнь потихоньку налаживается.


 Здорово, Патрон! Хорошие новости

----------


## Aare

Патрон, здорово) Только не обижай ее) А тоя знаю, что ты циничен

----------


## Игорёк

> Последние три месяца вообще не думаю о самоубийстве. Появилась девушка.  Жизнь потихоньку налаживается.


 Поздравляю.

----------


## Revsh

> Появилась девушка.


  А я думал, куда он запропастился.
Уже хотел свечку в церковь отнести.

----------


## Pechalka

Рада, что теперь он не будет патронами раскидываться направо - налево.

----------


## Элен

Печалька, рассказала бы про себя. Как ты, как сестра? А то пугаете всех тут и пропадаете

----------


## Pechalka

> Патрон, здорово) Только не обижай ее) А тоя знаю, что ты циничен


 Если это та, о ком думаю, то она не даст себя обидеть.

----------


## Ангелина

Думаю по нескольку раз в день с 13 или 14 лет

----------

